# What on earth can be this interesting???



## LaFoto (Apr 3, 2008)

That makes Mia, the cat, look as alert?







Or even reach out? (Clue in the photo )






Or sit on her haunches even for a better look (more clue here )






Ah!
Sabine brought down one of her snakes!






I just so like Mia's expression whenever she sees the snakes (or anything that arouses her acute interest, for that matter), I cannot have these situations happen without getting the camera out - despite the fact that I already have hundreds of photos of Mia .


----------



## Battou (Apr 3, 2008)

I am honestly surprised you can have those guys together.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 3, 2008)

They cannot really be together. Mia is full of respect as well as curiosity. So she looks and looks attentively and ... then tries to touch, but with her claws out! That is when Sabine has to be super-careful her snake does not get scratched and hurt!  (Nothing would ever happen the other way round, cats are waaaaayyy too big to fit into these snakes' "feeding scheme") She took it back very, very soon after I had taken these photos!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 3, 2008)

That third shot is priceless...they're seeing 'eye to eye'.


----------



## Battou (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was more worried about the snakes, knowing my cats and their tendancy to kill that it does not understand ans/or moves.


Oh dear I am sloppy tonight.....

the word "have" seems to be missing from my previous post


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 3, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> That third shot is priceless...they're seeing 'eye to eye'.



Ach, if only that freshly ironed shirt cooling on the back of the dining chair weren't there in the background! I am sooo "grrr!" about that fact ... I often really tried to watch my backgrounds, but with Mia moving around Sabine, looking from this angle and that ... And I had to take photos, I had no time for removing that shirt  ! (The iron was still on, too, plus Sabine wanted to carry her snake back upstairs soon after Mia had reached out first).


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe there's a way to blur the background more, if it bothers you?

The first shot is also lovely, with Mia's beautiful green eyes so intently staring


----------



## doenoe (Apr 3, 2008)

That third shot is great. All of them are good, but the third one is just a bit better 
There is probably a way to get the shirt out of the shot. Maybe time to put the pic in a PS challenge on TPF.


----------



## Helen B (Apr 3, 2008)

I love that third shot. It's interesting that it's the shirt that bothers you. All I'd be inclined to do is to change the colour of the tablecloth to a grey-blue.

Best wishes,
Helen


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 3, 2008)

You mean that red "cat cloth" which is lying on top of our regular table cloth? Yes, well, I didn't think about that one, either, when I took the photo. Mostly I tried to just not get any background into the framing, at all, but that didn't always work. 

All in all, though, these are mere snapshots, if truth be told . So I might put the third up into the Photo Challenges and have someone take away that shirt (and the red corner of the cat cloth - or Sabine's sweatshirt, whatever that red corner really is?), but I am not going to publish any of those photos, anyway (I think)  .


----------



## Jemmind (Apr 5, 2008)

What kind of snake is that?


----------

